# New Forum: *ART*



## GoodFriend (Jul 17, 2007)

or something like that

a place where people can put up art they've made maybe?
get some feedback on it...

i dunno... most stoners i know are pretty talented people with some sort of artform... i would like to see what people got!


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah i agree 
p.s
if someone want to have a crack at colour filling my display name i need some colour and cant use a pc for shit.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

As an artist myself I would also like to see a forum for Art of all kinds Maybe in the Cafe. You could call it inspired art where people can post drawings poetry music etc. that were thought up or created while baked


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 19, 2007)

Dude, this sounds like an awesome idea. I'd like to see this happen also.

And HighPhi, I could color that for you if you'd like, a 2 min job. Send me a pm.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 19, 2007)

finally some responses....

lol


----------



## GraF (Jul 19, 2007)

I must agree that we should have an "Inspired Arts" forum- Im lovin the name and Cannibis Cafe would be a great place for it too. 

Heya pirateguy- you should send a PM to Rollitup about that... maybe even FDD- Im pretty sure he is into art...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 19, 2007)

well i say you could just re-name the music section...art an music...


----------



## GraF (Jul 19, 2007)

thats a good idea also..


----------



## budman226 (Jul 19, 2007)

great idea im gonna have to upload some of my work, im a graphic design major


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

I already pmed Rollitup but we should get more people on this train.


----------



## GraF (Jul 19, 2007)

I was thinking that Toke-n-Talk would get alot more hits than here so I posted a thread there with a poll about an Art forum-

GO VOTE!!!------>https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/20143-rollitups-art-forum.html


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 19, 2007)

everyone interested go vote in toke n talk


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jul 23, 2007)

Long as its weed art or stuff pertaining to trippy, cool, funny, psychodelic stuff. Hell yeah you guys, give me something different and cool to look at. I'm getting a little bored of the Zbrush Art forum and I want something different. Although I made some pretty cool shit with that program I want you guys to see, so yeah. The new forum should definately be called "Rollitup Art" and I can't wait to see what you guys have to show off. I know I can't hardly wait for you guys to critique my shit, I just know we're all gonna blow eachother away, we got some talented people up in this piece


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 24, 2007)

will this happen ?


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 27, 2007)

are we getting an art section???


----------



## adelgado (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, for sure an Arts section is an interesting idea. But, since we already have a Music section, maybe it's better to just change the name to Music & Art, or, just Art, and put a thread in there explaining the changes...

Or maybe not, maybe there should be a separated Arts section...

But, whatever the case may be, I'm all in for an Arts section


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well i say you could just re-name the music section...art an music...


I have now added it


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 3, 2007)

rollitup said:


> I have now added it


Gracias RIU!!!!


----------



## HighPhi (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks RIU


----------

